# WCG news update



## Black Panther (Mar 9, 2010)

Just got this on my facebook:



> World Community Grid: There will be intermittent outages for the next 3 to 4 hours, while maintenance is being done to the website. Thanks for your patience!




Btw, if you got facebook make sure to join the official WCG facebook!

Here's the link.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 9, 2010)

thnx Black.   Already had it added to FaceBook along with the BioncStats App


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Panther!
A perfect example of why a decent work buffer is a good idea!


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 9, 2010)

True ^^ I upped my buffer on my 100% crunchers to 2 days. Ive got plenty to do if they are down for a bit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 17, 2010)

This thread is good, let's keep it rollin' folks.  Here of anything, post it up.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 17, 2010)

*Fruits of our CPU's Labor*

I know a lot of us Crunchers spend more time looking at our stats or finding ways to push our rigs further rather than looking at WCG.org news and updates- I'm pretty guilty of it myself  The purpose of this thread would be to post any project news, updates, or breakthroughs. I think that all of us would like to see how all that processing time translates to results! 

To start it off: 



			
				www.worldcommunitygrid.org said:
			
		

> *
> March 2, 2010*
> 
> Researchers from the FightAIDS@Home project on World Community Grid have found a potentially new way to fight drug resistant strains of AIDS.
> ...



What do you guys think?


----------



## erocker (Mar 17, 2010)

theonedub said:


> What do you guys think?



AIDS sucks. 




Really though, it's great to see something accomplished with all of this computing horesepower.


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 17, 2010)

That's pretty sweet that our community's fun competition is leading to advancements like that   Yay for folders


----------



## ERazer (Mar 17, 2010)

nice


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 17, 2010)

I was talking with my dad last night trying to explain what "crunching" is, I think he somewhat understands now. He wanted me to personally thank you guys for what you are doing. Who knows, maybe one of our returned WU was the one that helped him with his cancer treatment.


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 17, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I was talking with my dad last night trying to explain what "crunching" is, I think he somewhat understands now. He wanted me to personally thank you guys for what you are doing. Who knows, maybe one of our returned WU was the one that helped him with his cancer treatment.



I hope so.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2010)

I got this email from WCG definitely some good news 

Dear Contributor/Innovator,

Just wanted to let you know how your donated computer cycles are helping improve the planet.

FightAIDS@Home:
Scripps Research Institute scientists recently found two compounds that will lead to new treatments for drug-resistant HIV strains
The Grid is also being used to conduct virtual screening experiments to develop a new class of HIV inhibitors
Discovering Dengue Drugs - Together - Phase 2:
The University of Texas Medical Branch has just launched an exciting project on the grid to identify promising drugs to combat Dengue and other related viruses
Phase 2 of the project is designed to reduce the number of Phase 1 false positives (i.e., dead ends)
As a result, Phase 2 will be much more productive, efficient, and rewarding
Sign up to contribute to this project!
Here is more information about FightAIDS@Home, Discover Dengue Drugs - Together - Phase 2, or other projects running on World Community Grid.

Thanks again for donating your computer time to help with these terrific projects. Please let a friend know about the World Community Grid - we need all the computing power we can get to keep doing this important work.


The World Community Grid Team


----------



## theonedub (Mar 25, 2010)

This is the type of news I wanted this thread to be about: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=117761


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2010)

I got this email from WCG definitely some good news 

Dear Contributor/Innovator,

Just wanted to let you know how your donated computer cycles are helping improve the planet.

FightAIDS@Home:
Scripps Research Institute scientists recently found two compounds that will lead to new treatments for drug-resistant HIV strains
The Grid is also being used to conduct virtual screening experiments to develop a new class of HIV inhibitors
Discovering Dengue Drugs - Together - Phase 2:
The University of Texas Medical Branch has just launched an exciting project on the grid to identify promising drugs to combat Dengue and other related viruses
Phase 2 of the project is designed to reduce the number of Phase 1 false positives (i.e., dead ends)
As a result, Phase 2 will be much more productive, efficient, and rewarding
Sign up to contribute to this project!
Here is more information about FightAIDS@Home, Discover Dengue Drugs - Together - Phase 2, or other projects running on World Community Grid.

Thanks again for donating your computer time to help with these terrific projects. Please let a friend know about the World Community Grid - we need all the computing power we can get to keep doing this important work.


The World Community Grid Team


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2010)

posted it over there too!  Maybe the threads can be merged?


----------



## theonedub (Mar 25, 2010)

Good idea, make it happen captain


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 25, 2010)

me too!



soon as i get the SR-2 up and running i'll be full on


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 25, 2010)

Ill see what I can do when I get home


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 25, 2010)

How does one up the buffer limit?


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 19, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> How does one up the buffer limit?











______________________________________________

Just got this from WCG facebook alert:

*World Community Grid World Community Grid is experiencing technical difficulties, which is effecting the website. Thank you for your patience!*


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 22, 2010)

*How IBM's World Community Grid Is Helping Cure AIDs, Cancer, and World Hunger*

For the past four years, Lauren Moran has devoted herself to groundbreaking cancer research, chronicling the fickle interaction between molecules and proteins. Despite having a full-time job -- "stat geek" on the New York Yankees' media relations staff -- Moran screens drug candidates daily. And continuously. She conducts experiments while talking on the phone to her parents, attending games at Yankee Stadium, and watching episodes of The Office in her Bronx apartment. Even in the dead of night.

When she's not trying to cure cancer, she's busy cracking other monumental problems: AIDS. World hunger. Clean energy. It's a breathtaking portfolio for a 24-year-old communications major who didn't take a single chemistry or biology class in college.

Moran is a new breed of innovator: a citizen researcher on IBM's World Community Grid (WCG), an unprecedented effort to deploy ordinary people's idle computers to create a free, open-source lab for researchers around the globe. Massive computational research is broken down into discrete problems and distributed across a vast network. Since the tech giant launched the nearly $2-million-a-year project in November 2004, more than half a million people in 218 countries have volunteered some 1.5 million laptops and desktops. In raw computing power, the grid is comparable to a top-10 supercomputer. The average PC would take more than 328,000 years to complete the grid's calculations so far.

The grid, says researcher Alán Aspuru-Guzik, an assistant professor of chemistry at Harvard, "gives you the opportunity to do something nobody else has done. Something disruptive."

Moran's laptop displays a screen saver of her latest WCG assignment, but the science, she admits, is "way over my head. I just know when I'm not using my computer, it's crunching numbers that could lead to a cure."

Most of us use our computers about as efficiently as we use our brains: We scratch the surface, never tapping the full potential. WCG exploits this unused computing power by borrowing -- with the owner's permission -- a machine's central processing unit to do some serious math. It works unobtrusively, when you aren't working. You download software that takes advantage of any break, from a phone call to a pause while you're thinking of what to type next. The instant your fingers touch the keys, the calculations cease.

At IBM, a full-time staff of seven -- dispersed across the country, from Beaverton, Oregon, to Austin -- makes sure that the projects' individual applications are running smoothly, that the grid is assigning work and returning results to the appropriate lab, that problems aren't cropping up in the online member forums, and that software for upcoming projects is being vetted.

Using this powerful new tool, AIDS researchers at Scripps Research Institute are generating new drug leads to combat the growing strains of drug-resistant HIV. French scientists are learning more about the proteins behind muscular dystrophy. (Partly because of that project, the lead researcher, Alessandra Carbone, was recently named the "Woman Scientist of the Year" by the French government.) Scientists at the University of Washington are compiling a comprehensive map of rice proteins, which could help developing countries grow more nutritious, higher-yield crops. A team led by the Cancer Institute of New Jersey used the grid to develop algorithms that identify subtle signatures in digitized cancer tissues that could lead to early, accurate, and rapid detection; the results convinced the National Institutes of Health to award the team $2.5 million to expand the database.

WCG, which hosted one project its first year, now runs a half dozen or more simultaneously. The latest: In hopes of discovering new organic electronic materials that could lead to cheaper solar cells, Aspuru-Guzik is screening about 2 million chemical compounds for photovoltaic properties. That's roughly 20,000 times more compounds than he could analyze on a single computer. And the project will take only a couple of years, instead of two decades.

"We're opening up the field of bioinformatics," says Robin Willner, IBM's vice president of global community initiatives, including WCG. "There's nothing else out there like this."

"Looking for aliens is great, but let's cure cancer"
Many companies run in-house grids on their employees' machines, but a network of WCG's size and scope wasn't feasible until recently. "Back in the '70s, we were thinking, What if we could do this?" says Viktors Berstis, a 33-year IBM veteran and WCG's chief scientist. Divvying up data processing to the public around the planet wasn't practical until enough computers were connected to the Web, connections were high speed, and machines' processors were powerful enough to hammer through dense algorithms rapidly.

Continue reading.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks BP.    Ill read this later when I get home but seems interesting.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 22, 2010)

My net has been down lately so sorry if this is a repost.


Dear Chicken Patty,

World Community Grid is pleased to announce that as a result of the generous contribution of computing power from our members, the Nutritious Rice for the World project finished on April 6, 2010.

Now that the first step is finished, stay tuned to learn what insights the researchers find as they analyze the data.

For more information please go to News and Updates.

We still need your help with six (6) other ongoing projects! World Community Grid continues to run the following projects: FightAIDS@Home, Help Conquer Cancer, Help Cure Muscular Dystrophy - Phase 2, Help Fight Childhood Cancer, Human Proteome Folding - Phase 2, and Discovering Dengue Drugs - Together, Phase 2. All of these important projects need your computer time.

If you only had Nutritious Rice for the World selected for active projects, then you will start receiving work from the other active projects. To modify your project selection criteria, please go to your My Projects page. 



The World Community Grid Team


----------



## theonedub (May 3, 2010)

WCG Related News  

03 May 2010 

Dr. Alessandra Carbone named "Woman Scientist of the Year"

Category: Help Cure Muscular Dystrophy - Phase 2
Tags: Video and Media

Summary
Dr. Alessandra Carbone, Principal Investigator for the Help Cure Muscular Dystrophy project, was recently honored as "Woman Scientist of the Year".


Dr. Alessandra Carbone, professor at Université Pierre et Marie Curie (UPMC) and Principal Investigator for the Help Cure Muscular Dystrophy project, was recently honored as "Woman Scientist of the Year" by the jury of the 9th Irène Joliot-Curie Prize from the French Department of Higher Education and Research. To read more about this great award, click here for the French version and here for the English version.

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=129


----------



## theonedub (May 18, 2010)

10 May 2010 

Help Conquer Cancer project publishes paper

Category: Help Conquer Cancer
Tags: Publications and Presentations

Summary
The Help Conquer Cancer project researchers have developed an image-analysis and classification system for automatically scoring images from high-throughput protein crystallization trials.


Non-technical abstract:

The structure of cancer related proteins is important to know because their shape determines their function and role in the disease process. These proteins are usually large, so the only way to determine their structure is using x-ray crystallography. What makes this exceedingly time consuming is the necessary first step of getting the protein to crystallize. To do this, the scientists mix in varieties of compounds in the hope that this will help spur the crystallization of the protein. Using robots, many thousands of crystallization attempts are made. To determine if a crystal actually formed requires human observation and this is very time consuming.

By using World Community Grid, the scientists were able to developed an automated system for analyzing the images of the crystallization attempts and recognizing whether crystallization occurred. They have already trained the system to successfully recognize 80% of crystal-bearing images and eliminate 98% of clear drops. This significantly reduces the time required for human inspection, which should lead to much faster structure determination of proteins under study.

Eventually this should lead to a better understanding of the role of certain proteins in cancers and other diseases, which in turn should lead to identifying better treatments for these diseases.

Technical Abstract:

We have developed an image-analysis and classification system for automatically scoring images from high-throughput protein crystallization trials. Image analysis for this system is performed by the Help Conquer Cancer (HCC) project on the World Community Grid. HCC calculates 12,375 distinct image features on microbatch-under-oil images from the Hauptman-Woodward Medical Research Institute’s High-Throughput Screening Laboratory. Using HCC-computed image features and a massive training set of 165,351 hand-scored images, we have trained multiple Random Forest classifiers that accurately recognize multiple crystallization outcomes, including crystals, clear drops, precipitate, and others. The system successfully recognizes 80% of crystal-bearing images, 89% of precipitate images, and 98% of clear drops.

Journal that the paper appeared in: Journal of Structural and Functional Genomics.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 25, 2010)

*Surplus PC Power Yields Faster Cancer Research*

Category: Help Conquer Cancer
Tags: Publications and Presentations

Summary
World Community Grid project automates tedious process to determine if protein samples are ready for x-ray examination.


Using World Community Grid, the Help Conquer Cancer project scientists have devised a way to automate and accelerate a manual, complex process that enables researchers to more easily discover the structure of cancer-related proteins, and, eventually, formulate cancer cures. This new, automated approach may also help the exploration of other diseases and food-related research.

To read more about this exciting announcement, please click here


----------



## theonedub (Jul 27, 2010)

Don't know if anyone else saw this new Project- Unfortunately there are bandwidth requirements for this project that I do not meet. I know this isn't as important a cause to everyone as the other Projects, but its still important in its own right. 

28 Jun 2010 

Launch of The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2

Category: The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2
Tags: Project Update

Summary
World Community Grid is pleased to launch the Linux version of The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2 (CEP2). This project is provided by the Department of Chemistry and Chemical Biology, Harvard University in Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA and hopes to find promising new materials for organic solar cells.


The extensive computing power of World Community Grid will be used to help research scientists create new materials to produce more efficient and inexpensive solar cells that will serve as viable energy sources for the world’s future needs.

CEP2 is performing electronic structure calculations: To obtain more accurate optical, electronic and other physical properties of the candidate solar materials, quantum mechanics calculations are being performed for each of the candidates. These calculations will be performed with the Q-Chem quantum chemistry software, developed by Q-Chem, Inc. This work will result in a useful database of information about the properties of a large number of compounds. This project will also provide direct input to experimental groups to aid in their design of improved solar cells.

For additional information on this project, please press the Research button in the upper navigation bar or click here.

Action Required to Participate in CEP2

*Unlike most of our other projects, we will not automatically opt anyone into CEP2.* This is because CEP2 uses code that, like other World Community Grid projects, is very computationally intensive, but unlike other World Community Grid projects, it is also very data intensive. Members will have to go to their My Projects page and elect to participate in this project.

At launch time, work units are only available for Linux users. Work units for Mac and Windows users are currently scheduled to be released prior to July 17, 2010. *Additionally, the distribution of work units is limited to computers that have upload and download speeds of 1 Mbps or higher.
*
The CPU impact of this on computers is anticipated to be similar to other projects running on World Community Grid because the computer resource requirements for CEP2 are similar to that of FightAIDS@Home and HPF2. However, CEP2 requires a considerable amount of input and output data. The initial download required for this project is around 160MB and each work unit download is around 1MB. The results for a single work unit can be around 50MB, which is about 500 times larger than a typical FightAIDS@Home result. A 756kbps network connection would take approximately 12-15 minutes to download the work unit. At this time, there are no alternative solutions to overcome this issue.


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 3, 2010)

> Medical significance of the development of allosteric inhibitors
> By systematically modifying, extending, combining, and characterizing the fragments that bind
> well to the exo sites of the new crystallographic conformations of HIV protease from Associate
> Professor C. David Stout!s lab at TSRI, we will advance the development of larger, higheraffinity
> ...



To read more click here


----------



## theonedub (Sep 1, 2010)

Don't know if this was mentioned in the team thread (Im a little behind there), but when looking at my Project Manager there was a new WU I had not seen  (if you have the box to automatically opt in checked, then you are already in and are receiving WUs, if not and you want to add it do so via your project manager on WCG.com)

Computing for Clean Water

Read more here 
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/research/c4cw/overview.do


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2010)

I just noticed this yeterday!  I seem to be running a few of them too   anybody got any details on this project?


----------



## theonedub (Sep 1, 2010)

This is what they say the mission is: 

The mission of Computing for Clean Water is to provide deeper insight on the molecular scale into the origins of the efficient flow of water through a novel class of filter materials. This insight will in turn guide future development of low-cost and more efficient water filters.

I was reading about it on WCG.com, saw that part of the research is on carbon nanotubes which I thought was interesting. 

The WUs so far are only taking about 2hrs to complete on my i7, so its a nice quick WU. Maybe someone can check their results and see if they have similar times so we can see if this is like the Rice project where all the WUs were 6hrs long no matter the CPU, or if this is dependent on CPU speed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2010)

I can check when I get home   thanks for the info.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2010)

hmmm, not running any "Clean Water" WU's right now so can't check.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 7, 2010)

So it looks like Computing for Clean Water is only one of *3 New* projects being added to WCG. 

More info here: 
http://www-03.ibm.com/press/us/en/pressrelease/32422.wss


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 7, 2010)

The CW ones are the only ones I get on my i7.  Take about 3 and a half hours, claim ~100 points and get ~75


----------



## Exeodus (Sep 7, 2010)

theonedub said:


> *Surplus PC Power Yields Faster Cancer Research*
> 
> Category: Help Conquer Cancer
> Tags: Publications and Presentations
> ...





Thanks for the link.  I am glad to see proof that all of the work put into this project by the Techpowerup! team and all the other teams in WCG is being realized.  It makes me proud to say that I am part of the fight to defeat cancer 

 to all those who participate.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 25, 2010)

Dear Chicken Patty,

We are pleased to inform you that World Community Grid has launched a brand new project called Computing for Clean Water. In addition, new work units for the Help Fight Childhood Cancer project are being released.

Computing for Clean Water: Lack of access to clean water is one of the major humanitarian challenges for many regions in the developing world. It is estimated that 1.2 billion people lack access to safe drinking water, and 2.6 billion have little or no sanitation. World Community Grid and researchers at Tsinghua University, in Beijing, China are working together to understand the molecular scale properties of a new class of efficient and inexpensive water filter materials, which may help to satisfy demand for cheap, clean drinking water in developing countries.

For more information about this exciting project, please go to our Research section here or view the press release here.

Help Fight Childhood Cancer: The initial computations have identified promising drug candidates and the research scientists have identified three additional targets they would like the World Community Grid volunteers to process.

For a personal message from the research scientist, Dr. Akira Nakagawara, please go to our Forum section here.

News & Updates: For more late breaking news about World Community Grid, please check out the News & Updates section on the website. Click Here!

Your last result was returned on September 24, 2010. We need all the computing power available for this critical research. If you are no longer contributing, you may download the software again here.

You may check to see if you are set up to receive work for these projects by clicking here.



The World Community Grid Team


----------



## theonedub (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't keep up with updated Client releases (I just keep using what I have as long as it works ), but a new client was released for BOINC. 

Download 6.10.58 @ http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/ms/viewDownloadAgain.do


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 5, 2010)

Dear Black Panther, 


World Community Grid is excited to announce its partnership with People for a Smarter Planet, a network of communities sponsored by IBM that lets people make meaningful, personal contributions towards building a smarter planet. 

The charter of People for a Smarter Planet is to use crowdsourced knowledge to address some of the planet's biggest problems. Our mission aligns perfectly with this charter, so we are proud to become one of the founding members of People for a Smarter Planet. 

Joining People for a Smarter Planet also means that we will be benefiting from its social outreach efforts, which will help increase our ranks. In turn, this means World Community Grid can donate even more free computer power to new research projects, and complete existing projects faster. 

Ultimately, we would like to become the largest supercomputer in the world, dedicated to solving problems that can benefit all of humanity. With your continued help and the additional visibility we will receive from this partnership, that goal is within reach. 

Please show your support by visiting the People for a Smarter Planet Facebook page, clicking the Like button, and sharing the news with your friends. On this page, you can also learn about our sister communities and submit ideas for new activities that can help us build a smarter planet. 

Thank you, 

The World Community Grid Team


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2010)

In case anyone else is having issues getting or sending work:


----------



## msgclb (Oct 6, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> In case anyone else is having issues getting or sending work:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101006/project_shut_down.png



I have plenty of c4cw tasks in the cue for all of my rigs and I'm running 100%. What I have noticed is that several of my rigs have 'Ready to report' status on several completed tasks and in the Messages tab I have that message. At least I'm ok for several hours.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2010)

Same here, all of my rigs are set with a 2-3 day buffer.  But just in case anyone was having issues reporting


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 11, 2010)

World Community Grid is pleased to inform you that the Windows and Mac versions of The Clean Energy Project - Phase 2 were deployed on November 8, 2010. 

This means that if you have a Windows or Mac computer, you may now contribute the unused cycles of that computer toward research that is designed to find more efficient methods of harvesting solar energy. 

The Department of Chemistry and Chemical Biology at Harvard University in Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA, is the sponsor of this project. For additional information, please click 
here. 

We would also like to mention that a significant milestone was recently achieved. As a result of your contribution, and the contributions of all World Community Grid volunteers, more than 400,000 years of computer run time have been donated to advance research on critical humanitarian issues. For more information about this milestone, click here. 

There are currently a total of 8 research projects running on World Community Grid and all of them need your help. It's easy, free, and secure to provide computing power to these important projects. Learn more about these projects and their accomplishments here. 

Click here to see which research projects you have selected to receive work from. 

Thank you for your continued support of World Community Grid! 


The World Community Grid Team


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 16, 2010)

World Community Grid is 6 years of age today.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow, cool!

Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2010)

Saw that on FB.  Awesome


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2010)

I didn't 

FB Mobile is all I can get here, and it severely limits what it displays


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2010)

This is regarding the Childhood Cancer Project. 

We have done more than 60% calculation of this project (T1, S1, S2, N1, L3, L4).

Dr. Nakagawara elected a President of Asian Region of International Society of Pediatric Oncology.

World Community Grid greeted the 6th anniversary. 

Thank you.


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 1, 2010)

> We will be updating the DB2 software to latest fixpack level on December 2nd from 14:00 UTC until 17:00 UTC. Much of this time will result in the website being unavailable. The distribution of workunits and receipt of results by the BOINC environment will be unaffected.
> 
> Thank you for your understanding.


https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,30452


----------



## msgclb (Feb 8, 2011)

World Community Grid to benefit from Jeopardy! competition



> The first-ever man vs. machine Jeopardy! competition will air next week. The contest is between two of the most celebrated Jeopardy! Champions -- Brad Rutter and Ken Jennings -- playing against IBM's 'Watson' computing system. The grand prize for this competition will be $1 million, with second place earning $300,000, and third place earning $200,000.
> 
> IBM will be donating 100% of 'Watson's' winnings to charity, with 50% of those winnings going to World Vision and 50% going to World Community Grid!
> 
> ...



I watched 'Watson' in action on NOVA scienceNOW last week. It was faster than a human's hand and always correct.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 9, 2011)

I certainly hope Watson wins - then WCG gets 500k. What would be really cool is if somehow they could make some sort of distributed computing based supercomputer to do things like this. Workunits wouldn't work, though - not fast enough. Still, if there were some way, it would be awesome to contribute directly to something like this!


----------



## msgclb (Feb 19, 2011)

The final Jeopardy answer is 'WATSON'. Your answer must be in the form of a question.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 24, 2011)

IBM press release



> *In Watson's Wake, IBM World Community Grid
> Registration Skyrockets 700%*
> 
> *$500,000 in IBM Jeopardy! Challenge prize money to fund global research that benefits humanity*
> ...


----------



## twilyth (Feb 24, 2011)

From WCG email to members dated Feb. 24th, 2011



> Here are some updates that we thought might interest you.
> 
> Watson/Jeopardy!:
> 
> ...


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## BinaryMage (Apr 27, 2011)

New update:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 11, 2011)

Got this email today:

Dear Chicken Patty,

 On August 12, 2011, you're invited to participate in a live webcast to hear an overview and update on World Community Grid's Discovering Dengue Drugs - Together project. The event will be hosted by Dr. Robert Malmstrom from the The University of Texas Medical Branch. 

 Since 2007, World Community Grid has had the privilege of supporting the innovative research underway at The University of Texas Medical Branch to advance the discovery of finding a cure for Dengue Fever. 

 This is the "Discovering Dengue Drugs - Together - Phase 2" project that many of you run every day on your laptops and PCs for World Community Grid, helping us make progress towards identifying promising drug candidates to combat the Dengue, Hepatitis C, West Nile, Yellow Fever, and other related viruses. Though hundreds of thousands are afflicted with these diseases each year, many fatally, there are still no effective treatments. 

 The webcast will take place on August 12, 2011, starting promptly at 11:00AM Eastern Daylight Time (USA), which is 15:00 Coordinated Universal Time. Please join a few minutes early so that you're sure not to miss anything. 

 Participants can listen to Dr. Malmstrom while viewing an on-screen presentation. Time permitting, you will be able to ask questions via a text chat interface and Dr. Malmstrom will try to answer them. 

 Access to the webcast is via this link: https://apps.lotuslive.com/meetings/join?id=0327108 

 You can check if your computer is ready for the webcast at this link: https://www.conferenceservers.com/browser?brand=LLENGAGE_EN-US 

 And whether or not you can join the webcast, make sure your laptop, PC or Mac is running World Community Grid, and let your friends know this easy way to participate in finding a cure for Dengue Fever! 


 Thank you, 


 The World Community Grid Team 

 P.S. After the webcast we will post the video of the webcast on YouTube, in the World Community Grid News & Update section, and we'll send you a link to the video.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 11, 2011)

Dupe of my post in the team thread.

I wandered over the WCG forums tonight.  It's been months since I was there last - at least for the purpose of seeing what was shaking on the forums.  It looks like there is a problem validating work units.  Best guess from one of the CA's is that the problem started around 2100 UTC.

No indication what the problem is or when it will be fixed so if you're checking your results status and see a lot of pending wu's, this is most likely the problem.

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,31563


----------



## KieX (Sep 3, 2011)

*New Project: Drug Search for Leishmaniasis*

Noticed this new project, although didn't see any information on it beforehand. So here's for anyone else that may have missed this. (Extract from WCG Site)

*Drug Search for Leishmaniasis* 





*Project Status and Findings: * 
Information about this project is provided on the web pages below and by the project scientists on the Drug Search for Leishmaniasis website. If you have comments or questions about this project, please visit the Drug Search for Leishmaniasis forum.

*Mission*
The mission of Drug Search for Leishmaniasis is to identify potential molecule candidates that could possibly be developed into treatments for Leishmaniasis. The extensive computing power of World Community Grid will be used to perform computer simulations of the interactions between millions of chemical compounds and certain target proteins. This will help find the most promising compounds that may lead to effective treatments for the disease. 

*Significance*
Leishmaniasis is one of the most neglected tropical diseases in the world. Each year this disease infects more than two million people in 97 countries. To date, there are no available vaccines to prevent the disease, in spite of multiple research efforts. Leishmaniasis is caused by a protozoan parasite (genus Leishmania) transmitted between human and animal hosts by female sand flies. One form of the disease, the "visceral" form caused by Leishmania infantum in America, mainly affects children, who can die if adequate treatment is not provided promptly. Existing control measures rely upon drug therapy, insect control and education in the affected communities. However, the number of human cases continues to increase in tropical countries such as Bangladesh, India, Sudan, Ethiopia, Brazil, Colombia, Peru and many others.

The classical treatments for all forms of Leishmaniasis can cause severe side effects, including death. Furthermore, drug resistant parasites are causing major problems in many endemic countries. For these reasons, there is an urgent need for new, safe and inexpensive anti-Leishmania drug compounds.

*Approach*
A software program called VINA from The Scripps Research Institute in La Jolla, California, will be used to perform the virtual chemistry experiments. These virtual experiments will search to find which of millions of drug compounds might be able to disable particular proteins, essential for the parasite's survival. Screening for the best potential drug compounds is an early step in the process of developing effective treatments for the disease. With enough computing power, this screening can be done much more quickly than using conventional laboratory experiments. However, existing computer facilities available to the researchers would require approximately 120 years to perform the screening. The power of World Community Grid can reduce the time required to less than one year. Information about the best candidate compounds will be published by the scientists, and this information will be available in the public domain for other scientists to build upon with their research. Further laboratory work using the best candidates identified by this project could lead to the development of better drugs to fight Leishmaniasis.

Links:
Project Overview
Project Details
Project News
Project FAQ's


----------



## twilyth (Sep 4, 2011)

Much appreciated KieX.  I love to go all in on new projects so I be the first geek on my block with pimp new sapphire badge.  

I've been meaning to pm you but as long as I'm here, let me know if Phil was able to make setting up the contest a little easier for you.  Thanks.


----------



## BinaryMage (Oct 19, 2011)

New lecture & more servers:



> You are invited to participate in a live webcast on Octover 21, 2011 to hear an overview and update on World Community Grid's Human Proteome Folding project. The event will be hosted by Dr. Richard Bonneau from New York University.
> 
> Since 2006, World Community Grid has had the privilege of supporting the innovative research underway at New York University to use computers to predict the structure of proteins, the "molecular machines" of the human body. Knowing protein structure is a critical step in advancing the understanding of how proteins affect human health, providing scientists with the information they need to develop new cures for human diseases.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## theonedub (Oct 28, 2011)

> Hello WCGrid members,
> 
> The September 2011 update to the Help Conquer Cancer project has been posted. In this update, we announce work presented earlier this year at the High-Performance Computing Symposium in Montreal: the development of an OpenCL (GPU) implementation of HCC. This GPU version is currently running in our lab. We are pleased with its performance, and anticipate its eventual launch on the World Community Grid.
> 
> ...



Should be interesting to see GPU support slowly added to WCG projects. I think this would be worth adding a second lower powered GPU to use exclusively for HCC projects while the more powerful GPU stays on folding- at least for me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2011)

theonedub said:


> Should be interesting to see GPU support slowly added to WCG projects. I think this would be worth adding a second lower powered GPU to use exclusively for HCC projects while the more powerful GPU stays on folding- at least for me.



That would be awesome, I do have a lower end GPU here I can add that can do those projects while the higher end folds as you said.


----------



## BinaryMage (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes! Finally!

I have an HD4850 which I've been running other BOINC projects on because it's terribly inefficient at folding, and I'm excited to be able to switch that over.


----------



## KieX (Nov 14, 2011)

*New Project: GO Fight Against Malaria*

Wasn't sure if it was worth making a new thread so since I posted DSFL here before, thought I'd reuse the same thread. Let's do our thing team 

*GO Fight Against Malaria *





*Project Status and Findings:  *
Information about this project is provided on the web pages below. To comment or ask questions about this project, please submit a post in the GO Fight Against Malaria Forum.

*Mission*
The mission of the GO Fight Against Malaria project is to discover promising drug candidates that could be developed into new drugs that cure drug resistant forms of malaria. The computing power of World Community Grid will be used to perform computer simulations of the interactions between millions of chemical compounds and certain target proteins, to predict their ability to eliminate malaria. The best compounds will be tested and further developed into possible treatments for the disease.
*
Significance*
Malaria is one of the three deadliest infectious diseases on earth and is caused by parasites that infect both humans and animals. Female mosquitoes spread the disease by biting infected hosts and passing the parasites to other hosts that they bite later. When these parasites replicate themselves in red blood cells (which the parasites use for food), the symptoms of malaria appear. Malaria initially causes fevers and headaches, and in severe cases it leads to comas or death. Plasmodium falciparum, the parasite that causes the deadliest form of malaria, kills more people than any other parasite on the planet. Over 3 billion people are at risk of being infected with malaria.

Although there are many approved drugs that are able to cure malarial infections, multi-drug-resistant mutant "superbugs" exist that are not eliminated by the current drugs. Because new mutant superbugs keep evolving and spreading throughout the world, discovering and developing new types of drugs that can cure infections by these multi-drug-resistant mutant strains of malaria is a significant global health priority.
*
Approach*
Scientists at The Scripps Research Institute of La Jolla, California, U.S.A., will use IBM's World Community Grid to computationally evaluate millions of candidate compounds against different molecular drug targets from the malaria parasite. If these target molecules can be disabled, then patients infected with malaria can potentially be cured. The computations will estimate the ability of the candidate compounds to disable the particular target molecules needed by the malaria parasite to survive and multiply. Particular priority will be given to targets and candidate compounds which could attack the multi-drug-resistant mutant "superbug" strains of the malaria parasite. The power of World Community Grid can reduce to one (1) year what would take at least one hundred (100) years to complete using the resources normally available to the researchers at The Scripps Research Institute. The results computed on World Community Grid will be available in the public domain for all scientists to use and build upon in their research to develop drugs to fight malaria. 

Links:
Project Overview
Project Details
Project News
Project FAQ's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2012)

*Computing for Sustainable Water*

Here you go:

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,32996_offset,0


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks captain!! 

subscribed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 18, 2012)

Anytime brotha, thread was old so it was not even showing in the team section.  had to revive it


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 18, 2012)

Got my 7 years of SN2S so now the 2 year hunt start over for a nice new blue badge. It is not a race (F150, Kiex and minhund) since I know that this time I will lose big time


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 28, 2012)

Seems Wcg is down til tomorrow guys. Our numbers will be in the toilet for a couple days. Guess I should pay attention more to the home page as I would have loaded up on work. As it looks my systems will be sitting idle by this evening.


----------



## Norton (Apr 28, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Seems Wcg is down til tomorrow guys. Our numbers will be in the toilet for a couple days. Guess I should pay attention more to the home page as I would have loaded up on work. As it looks my systems will be sitting idle by this evening.



Website says 2pm UTC tomorrow as the completion time for their maintenance (10am Eastern time US I think)

Their Facebook page indicates that they are a little ahead of schedule so that's a good sign.

Just checked my work buffer I should be good til then.....


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 28, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Seems Wcg is down til tomorrow guys. Our numbers will be in the toilet for a couple days. Guess I should pay attention more to the home page as I would have loaded up on work. As it looks my systems will be sitting idle by this evening.



 Yep I will be totally out of work units by late this after noon or early evening on both of my rigs! 

Dang it, I also wish I would have known that.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 28, 2012)

Is there a reason why everyone doesn't set their buffer to something like 4 or 5 days?  I have mine set to 4.  You can set it up to 10.

If you ever need to do a purge, you just blow out all of the wu's in the queue.  They might throttle you for a day or 2, but they'll get over it pretty quickly.  I've done it numerous times.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 28, 2012)

twilyth said:


> Is there a reason why everyone doesn't set their buffer to something like 4 or 5 days?  I have mine set to 4.  You can set it up to 10.
> 
> If you ever need to do a purge, you just blow out all of the wu's in the queue.  They might throttle you for a day or 2, but they'll get over it pretty quickly.  I've done it numerous times.



Thats how I have mine setup too, but I did it because my ISP is pretty unreliable. When I installed my SSD I did have to purge ~3days worth of WUs, but that is the only time I have ever had to abort such a massive amount of tasks


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 28, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Yep I will be totally out of work units by late this after noon or early evening on both of my rigs!
> 
> Dang it, I also wish I would have known that.



Me too man. All my systems will be done by 7 except the x6. It has enough to keep going until very early morning.


----------

